

Book Review: Clean Code - henrik_w
http://henrikwarne.com/2015/01/03/book-review-clean-code/

======
dalke
Martin comes from the Smalltalk tradition, where the preference is for many
small methods that share state via instance variables. ("small", "Niladic",
and "State to reduce the number of arguments"). I don't like it. My mind feel
scattered among a dozen locations, and I agree with the reviewer in preferring
a more functional form.

But there's no need to depend on my tastes. What little empirical evidence
there is suggests that up to ~100 lines is just fine, in terms of measurable
outcomes.

So when reading the book, remember some of it is teaching style. To use an
architecture metaphor, it's teaching Cape Cod style, and you may prefer Dutch
Colonial Revival.

